# Updating Basebands?



## FennecMcManic (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm curious. Currently, I'm running an FF1 kernel with an EI2 baseband...... I'd like to install GC1 as a modem/baseband but after many attempts, I'm unsuccessful.

Could someone dumb down howmodemd/basebands/kernels are updated....?

I'm cool with flashing through cwm but I don't understand how to get the modem/baseband to change


----------



## Crystawth (May 9, 2012)

first you will need to update from EI2 to FF1 baseband. Then you can update from FF1 to GC1.

I strongly recommend Running Tweaked lite 1.0 which is based on GC1, as well as the GC1 Kernel. This phone gives MUCH less headaches that way.


----------



## Crystawth (May 9, 2012)

You can do this using CWM Recovery by downloading the required files which can be found throughout this forum.


----------

